# PC upgrade suggestions



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello,

About six years ago (funnily enough about the same day too, as the original post was made 30/11/10 and as i'm writing it's 28/11) some of you helped me build a pretty decent PC that I have been using to this day (See original post http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/buying-pc-for-gamming-help-532345.html)

The outcome was:

Chieftek 650 
AMD Phenom II x2 555
ASUS M4N68T 
4GB Corsair DDR3 1333
Seagate 500GB HDD 
LG DVD RW Drive 
Sapphire 5770
Thermaltake V4 

But I think it is time to upgrade, any suggestions on where I should start? (Would be pretty cool if some of the people that answered would be the same peeps that helped with the originl build  )


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What will you be doing with this PC? How much do you want to spend?

Perhaps something like:

Motherboard: GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 (rev. 1.0) LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

Processor: Intel Core i5-6600K 6M Skylake Quad-Core 3.5 GHz LGA 1151 91W BX80662I56600K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 530-Newegg.com

CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S 120x120x25 ( NF-F12 PWM) SSO2-Bearing ( Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing ) CPU Cooler - Newegg.com

Video Card: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC GV-N1060WF2OC-6GD Video Card-Newegg.com

Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000) Desktop Memory Model CMK16GX4M2A2133C13R - Newegg.com

Case: NEW NZXT H440 STEEL Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FN V2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB3.0, PWM Fan hub, White/Black-Newegg.com

Power Supply: XFX TS Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W SLI CrossFire 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com

Solid State Drive: SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-75E250B/AM - Newegg.com

Hard Drive: Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive-Newegg.com



> (Would be pretty cool if some of the people that answered would be the same peeps that helped with the originl build


Unfortunately, all of those people are long gone.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html

And tweak as needed to fit your usage/budget.


----------

